# I got the promotion



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I got called into the office today for a meeting and was offered the promotion that I wanted. It wasn't in the department that I expected, but instead, I was offered the same promotion in a better department. I accepted the job and will be starting on March 5th. It's all a little overwhelming right now and I'm having a hard time believing that it is happening. I guess I'll believe it for real when I'm actually sitting in the chair, doing the job. The only sad part for me is that I will no longer be on the tools. I will be in a supervisory position instead. I'm glad that I have my woodworking to give me my tool fix. I've been a trademan for too long to just do nothing mechanical. Thanks for all your kind words and support during the excrutiating waiting period of this whole ordeal. You guys rock. :i_am_so_happy:

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> ...You guys rock. :i_am_so_happy:



No sir, that would be you.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry Ken...
I suspect you were the only one worried about it...:fool3:

We were just wondering when!

Congrats, buddy!:clapping:

Now, go clean yer shop!

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hell ken congrats -celebrate and go make a mess in your shop and post some pictures of it so we can all feel better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 24, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I'll believe it for real when I'm actually sitting in the chair, doing the job.



You mean "I'll believe it for real when that paycheck hits the bank" , right ?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm very very happy for you kenbo! Your years of experiance will serve you well. Someone once told me that with power comes great responsibility, remember where you came from, be firm but fair. I'm not preaching to you, your a great guy and deserve the promotion and your peers think so also. These are just things I learned the hard way. were all proud of you kenbo.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Ken! Glad you got it! This must mean justification for some new toys right?:i_dunno:


----------



## Daren (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats, it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. 

.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> Congrats, it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
> 
> .



+1000000


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats Kenbo!!!!!!!


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2012)

That's super, Ken. Congratulations.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

That is totally awesome! You must be stoked for sure.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Party time... Someone bring American Beer!!! 


Congratulations Ken!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2016)

I see Don's bored at work today....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2016)

Way to go Ken, you know you deserve it ay? (Did I say that right?????)

 Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 26, 2016)

Great news, well deserved I am sure.
Hope it is a very good move for you
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 26, 2016)

Just so you guys know, this thread is over 3 1/2 years old. Thanks for the well wishes though. For those who are wondering.......I still hold the same position and I still, even after several years, thoroughly enjoy my job.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Just so you guys know, this thread is over 3 1/2 years old. Thanks for the well wishes though. For those who are wondering.......I still hold the same position and I still, even after several years, thoroughly enjoy my job.


This was a test and I laughed several times today...


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was a test and I laughed several times today...




Methinks you might have a little too much time on your hands.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Methinks you might have a little too much time on your hands.


This was not the only one...


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 26, 2016)

Glad I looked at the post date before I posted.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Does that mean the promotion party is off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Does that mean the promotion party is off?





We can still have a party.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

